

Installing Meteor on Arch Linux - crowhack
http://blog.whn.se/post/20900428947/installing-meteor-on-archlinux?fe9d1dd0

======
deelowe
Why in the heck would he do all this instead of using the AUR? Is this guy an
arch user? This is an incredibly silly way to do this and a good way to cause
issues later on as you try to upgrade the package.

------
kamechan
been using arch for a while and have always wondered whether there's a good
utility to grab a .deb package and install it (including all the dependencies
-- from AUR, when possible)?

~~~
stillinbeta
Nine times out of ten I'd say you could probably just install from the AUR. If
not I doubt you could do so programatically, because the names might not be
the same.

~~~
Toshio
Not only are the names not the same, but the way the packages are split
differs. For instance, Debian/Ubuntu will give the end-user "somepackage", but
the developer needs to also install "somepackage-dev". In Arch, the -dev stuff
is included in the end-user package.

------
signa11
the thing is, in india when trying to see the screencast
(<http://meteor.com/screencast>), i get this :

"This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to
Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of
Telecommunications"

pathetic.

~~~
srih4ri
<http://www.isup.me/meteor.com> says its down for others too.

I don't think its because of Telecom Dept.

------
Toshio
Meteor is already available on AUR:
<http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=58394>

~~~
ReidZB
Using the AUR is of course preferable, but in his defense, the AUR package has
been flagged as out of date and has the wrong dependencies (as per the
comments).

Of course, this can be fixed by editing the PKGBUILD with your favorite AUR
helper. For instance, yaourt (the one I've used for a while now) prompts you
to edit the PKGBUILD on every package you try to install... and it displays
the most recent comments on that package, so I'd notice that nodejs was a
requirement.

But if you're not comfortable with PKGBUILDs and the like, I can see trying
some alternate route when you notice that the AUR is out of date.

